# Tragedy in Poland



## v2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Some 500 people were in the trade hall in Katowice for a pigeon exhibition when the roof caved in - possibly under the weight of snow - on Saturday. Hopes of finding any more survivors are fading after a building collapsed in southern Poland, killing at least 65 people, rescuers said. Among the dead and some 140 injured were Poles, Belgians and Germans. Hundreds of rescuers with sniffer dogs worked through the night as temperatures dropped to minus 15C. 
Rescuers have been blowing warm air into the wreckage to increase the chances of survival for those still inside. Police said people had been telephoning from inside on mobile phones, reporting dead bodies near them. 
But no-one had been found alive since 2100 GMT Saturday.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2006)

Damn.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

I saw it on the news this morning. I am sorry to hear about it. Our town flew up to Poland a rescue dog team. I dont know if they will be able to help but hopefully they can do something.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2006)

A tragedy.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

I've been keeping my eye on this for the past few days. The death toll has risen rapidly over the past 24 hours, from 11-12 originally to 60! It's that cold that is killing them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

I hope atleast some one is found alive.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

They've pulled quite a few out of the wreckage. A few foreign nationals have been found from Holland, Belgium and various other European countries. Most, of course, are Polish ... I have to ask, does Poland have building safety standards?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Many of the buildings are probably still from the old Soviet Bloc time and from seeing what they did in the former East Germany they are not the same standards as we have.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

You'd think that the EU would at least nudge them towards better safety standards now they're in it. But I suppose it's too much effort on the part of the suits.


----------



## v2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Rescue action- some pics...

http://serwisy.gazeta.pl/fotografie/1820649,35015,3135764.html


----------



## Pisis (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Clave (Jan 29, 2006)

that's nasty...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 31, 2006)

saw a small medailon about it on the czech tv yesteray. among the victims, there are also two czech citizens.


----------

